# Free to whoever wants it - snowfoam



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've got 5L of Autosmart Envirofoam with foam booster - about 200ml added.
I've got about 8L of turtlewax foam which is my preferred foam at the minute and it'll take me years to use all of it so the envirofoam has to go.

Collection preferred, I can meet you somewhere about Glasgow/Irvine/Dunfermline/Edinburgh/East Kilbride in the next week.

So whoever wants this you can have it.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

*cough* hey buddy :thumb: 






:lol:



i'll give you a fiver for it :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Darn nabbit... too far...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> *cough* hey buddy :thumb:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> i'll give you a fiver for it :thumb:


You can have it in with the carpro stuff. I'd owe you £4 postage refund due to collection so call it even at that.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i'll send you some to try it if stu gives me it


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Spoony said:


> You can have it in with the carpro stuff. I'd owe you £4 postage refund due to collection so call it even at that.


sounds like a fair deal :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> i'll send you some to try it if stu gives me it


:lol::lol::lol:

Stil need to work on the 10x 100ml samples of Tar-X...:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol:

did avi send a sample for you?

if not i'll get one down to you.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Did you make a deal with Craig? Or is this still available? I could collect any time after 5pm too  (Anywhere... Ayrshire/Glasgow/Edinburgh)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

we did make a deal mate.. sorry lol.

if you have something to put it in, we can split it 2.5l each.

would need to pick it up in midlothian though.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Craig, maybe be needing a hand from you in the near future.  :driver:

(anyone else also invited to help :buffer:



:speechles


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

you know me mate.. always there to help.

you got my number.. give me a shout anytime and we can set it up.

whats the task? or is that a secret until i get there :lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> you know me mate.. always there to help.
> 
> you got my number.. give me a shout anytime and we can set it up.
> 
> whats the task? or is that a secret until i get there :lol:


Might involve some wet sanding. :speechles

Just need to find a car first... (or we could use the poor mini and start with 600 wet and dry?! :doublesho:lol

I'll be in touch! :driver:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

600 :doublesho i'll need to get some more 4000 mirkas if were sanding then lol

you know me.. love a bit of wet sanding.

okay let me know..


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> 600 :doublesho i'll need to get some more 4000 mirkas if were sanding then lol
> 
> you know me.. love a bit of wet sanding.
> 
> okay let me know..


You laugh, but I tried polishing it out with P1 and the HUGE wool pad. Needless to say it didnt go very well. The 600 left huge RDS of its own- was not ready for that! :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

no wonder.. i wouldn't sand concrete with 600 grit :lol: :lol:

my gtech wool pad is bigger than yours


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

james_death said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Stil need to work on the 10x 100ml samples of Tar-X...:lol:


I've got 2x 50ml tarx samples to send you but no address to send to lol


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Spoony said:


> I've got 2x 50ml tarx samples to send you but no address to send to lol


Whay Hay ill correct that Now....:lol::thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Spoony said:


> I've got 2x 50ml tarx samples to send you but no address to send to lol


ohwell.. i'll just need to take them..................

:tumbleweed:

:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> ohwell.. i'll just need to take them..................
> 
> :tumbleweed:
> 
> :lol:


Raspberry's to you.....:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Day Glo ... Day Glo... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol::lol:


----------

